# Kurtág's Játékok for piano



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a complete list of Kurtág's Játékok for piano? Specifically, a list of what pieces are in each volume and when they were composed and published? Kindly regards,


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Try Boosey and Hawkes, they list all the pieces apart from v 2 in the contents of each volume. Dates of publication are easy to find for each volume I think, I wish you luck trying to find dates of composition.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> Try Boosey and Hawkes, they list all the pieces apart from v 2 in the contents of each volume. Dates of publication are easy to find for each volume I think, I wish you luck trying to find dates of composition.


^LIFESAVER!! Thank you so much. I checked there first but missed that blasted 'contents and reviews' drop-down. Thank you!


----------

